# Arbeitsaufwand Gewässerwart?



## rheinfischer70 (15. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte zwischenzeitlich überlegt, mich im Verein stärker bezüglich Gewässerwart zu engagieren.
Da ich mich sehr für die gewässerbiologischen Zusammenhänge interessiere, könnte es etwas für mich sein.

Allerdings beobachte ich in der Praxis, dass der Gewässerwart irgendwie der doofe Typ für alles ist. Er nimmt an allen Arbeitseinsätzen teil, die er selber organisieren und vorbereiten muss.
Den Fischbesatz sucht der Gewässerwart aus und weiß sofort, dass es unabhängig von der Wahl immer viele Kritiker und Besserwisser gibt. Auf der Hauptversammlung darf er dann vor allen Mitgliedern alles rechtfertigen. Zum Dank gibt`s dann immer etwas zu meckern. 
Zusätzlich darf man sich noch mit Behörden, Verpächtern usw. herumschlagen und sich aufregen. Alles natürlich ehrenamtlich.
Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?

Wie seht ihr das? Lohnt sich der Job? Welcher Zeitaufwand ist dafür nötig, neben Familie, Arbeit und weiteren Hobbys? Geht der Gewässerwart überhaupt noch selber angeln?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (15. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?



Jup,die gelbe Karte kontrollieren z.B. Ist bestimmt ein aufregender Posten...


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Job?


Wie ist die Frage gemeint?
Ich denke, ein Gewässerwart macht den Job hauptsächlich, weil er richtig Bock drauf hat, deswegen lohnt es sich wohl für denjenigen.
Aber das musst du für dich selber entscheiden. 



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Geht der Gewässerwart überhaupt noch selber angeln?


Unser damaliger Gewässerwart hat mit die dicksten Fische gefangen. Hatte sein Haus aber auch direkt am See. 
Glaub @jkc ist auch Gewässerwart und dass Zeit zum fischen ist, beweist er uns ja hier regelmäßig. Zumindest fängt er regelmäßig gute Fische. 

Man kann sich da voll reinhängen oder nur das nötigste tun. Das liegt aber wohl an dir selber. 
Aber hört sich ja jetzt schon so an, als wenn dir das im Gedanken schon zu viel und zu stressig ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. November 2019)

Lohnt der Job? 

Wenn du dir diese Frage stellst, isses wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich etwas für dich... 

Ich kenne persönlich zwei davon und beide gehören zu dem Schlag Menschen die das tatsächlich leben und die diese Tätigkeit "erfüllt" - ich weiß es grad nicht besser auszudrücken... 

Allerdings muss ich dabei sagen, dass die beiden recht gut in ihren Vereinen eingebettet sind und guten Rückhalt bzw Unterstützung haben - einiges an Arbeiten lässt sich delegieren.... 

So unterschiedlich wie die Menschen sind, so sind es die Vereine und ihre Strukturen auch- entspricht das von dir geschriebene den Gegebenheiten in deinem Verein? 
Dann brauchste vermutlich ein dickes Fell und ein gehöriges Maß an Leidensfähigkeit.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Allerdings beobachte ich in der Praxis, dass der Gewässerwart irgendwie der doofe Typ für alles ist. Er nimmt an allen Arbeitseinsätzen teil, die er selber organisieren und


Ich bin Teil einer Pächtergemeinschaft mit mittlerweile acht Leuten und die Gewässerbewirtschaftung läuft bei uns je nach dem zu dritt oder zu viert. Niemand zwingt Vereine dazu, für den Gewässerwart nur einen Posten zu stellen und es würde sich auch für kleine Vereine lohnen, dafür wenigstens zwei Leute einzusetzen. Das würde die Sache für viele deutlich entspannter machen.


----------



## Pescador (15. November 2019)

"Gewässerwarte" verrichten in vielen Vereinen die Arbeit des Geländewartes, weil man es nicht besser weiß.
Denn leider gibt es in vielen Vereinen gar keine ausgebildeten Gewässerwarte, was aber sehr wichtig wäre. Entweder wird darauf kein Wert gelegt, oder es will oder kann niemand an den Lehrgängen teilnehmen. So kommt es dann dass der "Gewässerwart" mit dem Freischneider rumdüst und plötzlich der Meinung ist, es müssten dieses Jahr einfach mal ganz viele Karpfen, Störe und Forellen in den Vereinssee gesetzt werden... 
Auswertung der Fanglisten und nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung, Gewässerbeprobungen u.s.w. finden nicht statt und es kommt zu Fehlbewirtschaftung.
Wer Interesse an dieser hochinteressanten Materie hat, sollte seinem Verein unbedingt nahelegen in einen qualifizierten Gewässerwart zu investieren ...


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte zwischenzeitlich überlegt, mich im Verein stärker bezüglich Gewässerwart zu engagieren.
> Da ich mich sehr für die gewässerbiologischen Zusammenhänge interessiere, könnte es etwas für mich sein.
> 
> ...


Wie wär`s denn wenn du mal deinen amtierenden Gewässerwart fragst ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte zwischenzeitlich überlegt, mich im Verein stärker bezüglich Gewässerwart zu engagieren.
> Da ich mich sehr für die gewässerbiologischen Zusammenhänge interessiere, könnte es etwas für mich sein.
> 
> ...



Du fragst: "Lohnt sich der Job?"
Lohnt sich? Frage nicht weiter und => lass es sein ...


----------



## jkc (16. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte zwischenzeitlich überlegt, mich im Verein stärker bezüglich Gewässerwart zu engagieren.
> Da ich mich sehr für die gewässerbiologischen Zusammenhänge interessiere, könnte es etwas für mich sein.
> 
> ...



Hm, ich erkenne da nicht viel wieder. Arbeitseinsätze organisieren und durchführen, ok, das kommt hin. Besserwisser und viele Kritiker haben wir nicht, wir begegnen uns im Verein auf Augenhöhe, ebenso mit dem Verpächter. Zeitaufwand ist mutmaßlich von Verein zu Verein sehr unterschiedlich, je nach dem was alles zu tun ist, ich komme so etwa auf 10 bis 15 "Pflichttermine" im Jahr (bei nur 2 Arbeitseinsätzen), dazu mache ich die Auswertung der Fanglisten was mich jetzt nach mehreren Jahren so 2 bis 3 Abende kostet; Alles so in Richtung "Aneignung von Fachwissen" geht zeitlich schnell ins unermessliche, ich denke da ist es hilfreich wenn man selbst das nicht als Arbeit sondern als Hobby wahrnimmt. Mehr machen könnte man immer, im Prinzip könnte man für mehrere Personen nen Vollzeitjob draus machen - kann nur niemand bezahlen. Dazu kommen die unzähligen Kleinigkeiten zwischendurch die sich überhaubt nicht erfassen lassen, mal nen Anruf hier, eine Email oder Nachfrage da... Ob sich das ganze lohnt muss Du für Dich selbst beantworten; finanziell ganz sicher nicht. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe aber in den fast 10 Jahren in denen ich das mache viele Erlebnisse gehabt auf die ich nicht verzichten wollte, ich habe für die kommende Wahlperiode schon zu gesagt mich wieder zur Wahl zu stellen.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Gewässerwarte noch angeln gehen, denn wer viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt lernt es kennen und weiß was dort abgeht. Ich komme in guten Jahren auf weit über 1000 Angelstunden; von den Erfahrungen die ich in der Zeit mache profitiere ich natürlich auch als Gewässerwart und dadurch der Verein.
Jetzt ist es so, dass ich vielleicht etwas "Glück" mit unserem Gewässer habe. Es ist verhältnismäßig groß und produktiv und die Möglichkeiten unserer Einflussnahme als Angler sind durch andere teils übergeordnete Nutzungen beschränkt. An einem kleinen überfischten, strukturell schwachen und unproduktiven Gewässer wäre es mutmaßlich "schwerer" den Job zu erledigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Waller Michel (16. November 2019)

Ich war in meinem alten Verein  ( Umzug ) sehr lange Gewässerwart bzw Obergewässerwart und hab die positiven wie auch die negativen Seiten erfahren können.
Auf der einen Seite ist es eine tolle Sache sich für ein Gewässer Zeit zu nehmen und es zu bewirtschaften. Wasserproben zu ziehen und auszuwerten, Fangbücher auszuwerten, Arbeitsdienste am Wasser zu leisten und zu organisieren .Besatz zu planen, sich mit Biologie und Chemie zu befassen und ganz besonders schön fand ich immer wieder neue Lehrgänge zu besuchen und mir neues Wissen anzueignen und dies auf die eigenen Gewässer umzusetzen  .
Gibt aber auch die nicht ganz so schönen Seiten! Wenn die Zander nicht beißen ist natürlich Vorstand und Gewässerwart schuld ,ist der See mal für einen Tag gesperrt ist der Gewässerwart schuld! Muss man bei einer Kontrolle mal ein Mitglied verwarnen oder bei starken Regelverstößen sogar ne Sperre aussprechen, auch der Gewässerwart schuld .
Alles in allem würde ich es aber sofort wieder machen, mir hatte es großen Spaß gemacht und ich habe viel gelernt!

Übrigens finde ich es absolut sinnvoll wenn sich jemand bevor Er ein Amt annimmt damit beschäftigt was auf ihn zukommt. 

LG Michael


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten,auch wenn's von mir provokativ klingt, nach dem Lohnen zu fragen.

Der beschriebene Zustand trifft leider für den amtierenden Gewässerwart zu, der seinen Rücktritt angekündigt hat. Sein Arbeitseinsatz entspricht dem eines Vollzeitjobs, besonders weil die Umsetzung der WRL seitens der Behörden fehlerhaft erfolgt. 
Ich habe höchsten Respekt vor der Arbeit und könnte diese nicht im Ansatz leisten. Besonders hart trifft es ihm, da Mitglieder immer nach Besatz rufen und den Rest nicht sehen.
Besatz im Zeitalter von Kormoranen, Welsen und Grundeln ist alles andere als einfach und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Standartliteratur inkl
 offizieller Empfehlungen dem nicht nachgekommen ist.


----------



## warrior (16. November 2019)

Moin,
Wir haben Geländewarte die sich um die Arbeitseinsätze kümmern. Die Gewässerwarte sind rein fürs Wasser zuständig.
Wasserproben nehmen, auswerten ist eine der wichtigsten Aufgabe.
Fischbesatz machen wir immer zusammen mit dem Vorstand, somit gibt es weniger Gemecker.
Vereinsfischen austragen, Plätze abstecken, Preise besogen ist die unangenemste Aufgabe, da kannst du es keinem Recht machen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. November 2019)

Ist schon gut bei euch, wenn Maßnahmen untereinander abgesprochen werden. Bei uns macht einer alleine fast alles und geht daran fast zugrunde


----------



## Waller Michel (16. November 2019)

Die Idee mit dem Geländewart finde ich gut! 
Bei uns wars auch so das der Gewässerwart für alles zuständig war .
Das macht wirklich Sinn wenn die Koordination klappt! 

LG


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns sind es 5 Gewässerwarte, einer davon ist der Capo. Wir haben 26 Arbeitsdienste im Jahr, dazu kommen noch etwa 10-12 Einsätze wegen Besatz. Ein Gewässerwart ist davon bei etwa der Hälfte dabei, meist Samstags, ganztägig, also so rund knapp 20 Samstage sind schon mal weg. Beim Capo (1. Gewässerwart) dürften es 30 Samstage sein, welche er für den Verein unterwegs ist. Dazu kommt noch Auswertung der Fanglisten und etwas Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Entlohnung keine, aber den Vereinsbeitrag braucht er nicht zu bezahlen. Das sind 230 Euro Ersparnis für etwa 300 Stunden (beim Capo, bei den anderen knapp 200 Stunden) Arbeit.
Dazu ist viel Idealismus nötig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ür etwa 300 Stunden (beim Capo, bei den anderen knapp 200 Stunden) Arbeit.



Ihr habt aber auch 10 verschiedene Gewässer in unterschiedlichen Regierungsbezirken.



jkc schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es so, dass ich vielleicht etwas "Glück" mit unserem Gewässer habe. Es ist verhältnismäßig groß und produktiv und die Möglichkeiten unserer Einflussnahme als Angler sind durch andere teils übergeordnete Nutzungen beschränkt.



Bei einem einzigen Gewässer ist der Arbeitsaufwand wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so groß.

Ansonsten hängt das auch von der Mitgliederstruktur ab.

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen  In einem wird trotz mehrerer Tonnen P&T Besatz noch gemeckert. 

Im anderen wird nur ganz sporadisch und nachhaltig besetzt, aber meckern tut dort keiner. Da hat der Gewässerwart dann weniger Arbeit und auch weniger Frust.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. November 2019)

Wie meinst du das?
Finanziell?
Wenn ja in welcher Form?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Insgesamt sind es 14 Gewässerteile z.B. die Altmühl an drei Strecken und die Wörnitz an zwei und den Alten Kanal auch an zwei Strecken. Ja, ist eine Menge Arbeit, insbesonders auch die zwei Baggerseen, bei welchen uns ja auch die Ufergrundstücke gehören. Der eine hat knapp 2 Hektar mit noch so 2,5 Hektar Grund, der andere 30 Hektar mit entsprechenden Uferflächen, das will alles halbwegs gepflegt sein.
Alerdings gibt es bei uns erstaunlicherweise wenig Mauler, in dieser Hinsicht wird da selten blöd dahergeredet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (16. November 2019)

warrior schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wir haben Geländewarte die sich um die Arbeitseinsätze kümmern. Die Gewässerwarte sind rein fürs Wasser zuständig.
> Wasserproben nehmen, auswerten ist eine der wichtigsten Aufgabe.
> Fischbesatz machen wir immer zusammen mit dem Vorstand, somit gibt es weniger Gemecker.
> Vereinsfischen austragen, Plätze abstecken, Preise besogen ist die unangenemste Aufgabe, da kannst du es keinem Recht machen.



Das macht bei uns der Sportwart. Auch, bei ca. 15 Veranstaltungen, kein Geschenk. Wer einen Posten im Verein übernimmt muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, da kommt Arbeit auf dich zu. Und recht kannst du es eh nicht allen machen. Aber von solchen Leuten leben nun mal alle Vereine.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. November 2019)

Respekt, 200-300 Stunden neben Familie, Vollzeit Haus, Hund und selbst angeln.
Meine Frau wäre nicht einverstanden, wenn ich jeden zweiten Samstag für den Verein unterwegs wäre und der eigene Garten im Chaos versinkt.
Eigentlich müsste die Arbeit viel stärker aufgeteilt werden und es müssten richtige Gruppenarbeiten entstehen. Dazu müsste man aber auch Verantwortung abgeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Respekt, 200-300 Stunden neben Familie, Vollzeit Haus, Hund und selbst angeln.
> Meine Frau wäre nicht einverstanden, wenn ich jeden zweiten Samstag für den Verein unterwegs wäre und der eigene Garten im Chaos versinkt.
> Eigentlich müsste die Arbeit viel stärker aufgeteilt werden und es müssten richtige Gruppenarbeiten entstehen. Dazu müsste man aber auch Verantwortung abgeben.



Hallo,

diese "Gruppenarbeiten" sind ja die Arbeitsdienste, bei denen, je nach Einsatz so 8-15 Mitglieder anwesend sind. Die Organisation und Ausführung der Arbeitsdienste obliegt den Gewässerwarten.
Das mit geeigneten Leuten finden ist nicht so einfach. Durch die Arbeitsdienste, wissen ja die Mitglieder in etwa, was an dem Job alles dranhängt. Da reisst sich keiner drum. Vor ca. 5 Jahren brauchten wir zwei Jahre, bis ein Ersatz für einen Gewässerwart gefunden wurde, der mit 80 Jahren (!) nicht mehr wollte/konnte.
Anmerkung: ein normales Mitglied braucht ab 65 keinen Arbeitsdienst mehr leisten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (16. November 2019)

Hallo,

wie bereits der Rest erwähnt hat hängt das ganze eben an der Gewässer Anzahl + Fläche , Teamgröße und Aufgabenverteilung. Wir haben derzeit 3 Baggerseen zwischen 2,5 ha und 17 ha. Dafür hatten wir dieses Jahr 8 "Offizielle" Gewässerwarte und noch ein paar Mitglieder die Deutlich mehr gemacht haben aber kein Amt wollten. Da die beiden größeren Gewässer in Düsseldorf direkt nebeneinander liegen werden die vom 5 er Team gemanaged und der kleinste See der fast soviel Arbeit macht wie der große vom 3 er Team. Arbeitsaufwand reicht von 50 -400 Stunden. Liegt aber auch daran das der "1" Gewässerwart teil des Geschäftsführenden Vorstandes ist. Und wir ein nicht ganz klassische Aufgabenteilung haben. 

So helfen Vorstandsmitglieder zum Teil bei den Arbeitstagen mit , der erste kümmert sich um den Großteil der Arbeit für Veranstaltungen und zum Teil eben auch um normale Vorstandsarbeit. Dafür plane ich bei uns als Geschäftsführer in Abstimmung mit den Gewässerwarten den Besatz, den wir dann aber noch mal als Vorstand diskutieren und kümmere mich um den meisten Streit mit den Behörden. Im Geschäftsführenden Vorstand liegen wir aber alle so bei 300-400 Stunden.  Aber wenn man das ein bissel kombiniert fällt das gar nicht so auf. Obwohl wir alle Vollzeit arbeiten ein paar von uns sogar etwas mehr, Häuser und Familie haben. Wenn man sowieso ein Wochenende am See verbringt kann man da ja auch viel nebenbei mit machen 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (16. November 2019)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Dafür hatten wir dieses Jahr 8 "Offizielle" Gewässerwarte und noch ein paar Mitglieder die Deutlich mehr gemacht haben aber kein Amt wollten.



Ist bei uns ähnlich. Wenn es Arbeit gibt, kommen immer die gleichen, egal ob sie ihre Stunden schon voll haben oder nicht.

Ein Amt zu übernehmen ist dann schon wieder ein größerer Schritt.  

Kann man froh sein, wenn man noch Leute findet. 

Ist ja nicht nicht nur bei Angelvereinen so. 

Hab gelesen dass sogar manche  Schulen Probleme haben Schulleiter zu finden.  Und die bekämen ja auch noch Geld dafür. 

Scheint mittlerweile ein gesellschaftliches Problem zu sein.


----------



## Danielsu83 (16. November 2019)

Ist es .. Leider. Meistens sind es übrigens diejenigen die es beim Arbeitstag besonders gemütlich angehen lassen oder gleich gar nicht kommen die am lautesten den Mund aufreißen. 

Komischerweise sind es auch immer die, die Beruflich was mehr leisten (oder vor der Rente geleistet haben) die beim Arbeitstag und auch sonst so richtig Gas geben, und die mit der maximalen Tagesfreizeit halten sich immer fröhlich zurück.


----------



## Pescador (16. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> (...) Scheint mittlerweile ein gesellschaftliches Problem zu sein.


Ist es auch. Wir im Verein machen seit Jahren die Erfahrung dass junge Neumitglieder lieber Ersatzbeiträge zahlen statt an Pflichtarbeitsdiensten teilzunehmen. Ebenso Mitgliederversammlungen interessieren nicht.
Es ist der Zeitgeist. Eine Leistung einkaufen, ansonsten kein Interesse an Teilhabe...


----------



## ollidi (16. November 2019)

Gleich vorweg: Ich rede hier von einem kleinen Verein mit 180 Mitgliedern und einem eigenen Teich und sonst Pachtgewässer, wo nur Besatz getätigt werden muss.

Der Job eines Gewässerwartes ist schon cool. Wenn es denn dabei bleibt und er nicht für andere Aufgaben "vergewaltigt" wird, welches ich hier schon gelesen habe.
Ich war selbst mehrere Jahre bei uns Gewässerwart und es hat mir einen riesen Spass gemacht. Es ging aber wirklich um Besatz, Besatzvorschläge, Fangkartenauswertung, Gewässeruntersuchung und Teilnahme an Diskussionen zu Renaturierungen u.s.w.

Arbeitsdienste werden bei uns von jedem Vorstandsmitglied im Wechsel durchgeführt. Dazu wird am Jahresanfang eine Gewässerbegehung gemacht und die grossen Arbeiten werden aufgeschrieben und auch welches Material benötigt wird. Das Material wird dann vor dem jeweiligen Arbeitsdienst von dem Verantwortlichen besorgt.
Dann werden die Termine für die Arbeitsdienste festgelegt und auf die Vorstandsmitglieder verteilt. Somit hat jeder einen Arbeitsdienst vollverantwortlich durchzuführen.
Unser Gerätewart kümmert sich um Sprit und das die Geräte am Arbeitsdienst zur Verfügung stehen.
Somit kann sich unser Gewässerwart wirklich rein auf seine Aufgaben konzentrieren.

Ich habe auch nur sehr selten auf einer Versammlung gehört, daß sich jemand über den Besatz beschwert hat. Ebenso hatten wir nie Probleme einen Nachfolger für den Posten des Gewässerwartes zu bekommen. Ich möchte fast behaupten, es gibt da schon eine Warteliste. 

Es kann dem geschuldet sein, daß der Verein klein und gemütlich ist und sich jeder untereinander kennt. Aber mit ein wenig Grundorganisation über die Aufgaben kann man den Gewässerwart durchaus von "fremden" Tätigkeiten entlasten, daß er sich auf seine Aufgaben konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Danielsu83 (16. November 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Der Job eines Gewässerwartes ist schon cool. Wenn es denn dabei bleibt und er nicht für andere Aufgaben "vergewaltigt" wird, welches ich hier schon gelesen habe.
> Ich war selbst mehrere Jahre bei uns Gewässerwart und es hat mir einen riesen Spass gemacht. Es ging aber wirklich um Besatz, Besatzvorschläge, Fangkartenauswertung, Gewässeruntersuchung und Teilnahme an Diskussionen zu Renaturierungen u.s.w.



Ich würde da nicht umbedingt von "vergewaltigen" sprechen. Kann ja durchaus seien das einfach immer der beste für den Job den Job macht. Da ich die Fangkarten sowieso für den Beitragslauf (Arbeitstag und Rückgabe) auswerte kann ich die Fangbuchauswertung direkt mitmachen. Bin da auch Excel affiner als unserer Erster Gewässerwart. Der hat dafür Spaß am Kochen und verpflegt die ganze Horde bei den verschiedenen Veranstaltungen. Usw. Da muss jeder Vorstand/Verein selbst schauen wie er sich am besten Organisiert. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## ollidi (16. November 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich würde da nicht umbedingt von "vergewaltigen" sprechen.


Deswegen in Anführungszeichen.  Da können nach Belieben andere Begriffe eingesetzt werden. Was dabei raus kommt sind wir uns ja einig.

Fangauswertungen haben wir auch schon im Vorstand auf einer Sitzung alle zusammen gemacht. Einer hat mitgeschrieben, alle anderen haben vorgelesen und mitten auf dem Tisch stand der dampfende Topf mit den Bockwürsten. Alles eine Frage der Organisation. Hast Du ja auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. November 2019)

Ok, bei uns wird über Besatz gemeckert, weil eben keiner stattfindet, da dieser sinnlos sein soll. Hechte vermehren sich selbst, Zander kommen nicht an. Karpfen entnimmt niemand. Weißfischbesatz soll ebenso sinnlos sein. So bleibt noch sporadischer Aalbesatz. Die Arbeit, die gewaltig ist, liegt bei der Gewässerpflege, Stegbau, Renaturierung, fehlerhafte Durchgängigkeit..... Also sehr viel Behördenkram


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ok, bei uns wird über Besatz gemeckert, weil eben keiner stattfindet, da dieser sinnlos sein soll. Hechte vermehren sich selbst, Zander kommen nicht an. Karpfen entnimmt niemand. Weißfischbesatz soll ebenso sinnlos sein. So bleibt noch sporadischer Aalbesatz. Die Arbeit, die gewaltig ist, liegt bei der Gewässerpflege, Stegbau, Renaturierung, fehlerhafte Durchgängigkeit..... Also sehr viel Behördenkram



In der Theorie kann das sogar alles richtig seien, der Hechtbestand richtet sich schon sehr stark nach den Standplätzen im See und Besatz bringt da meistens wirklich nicht viel. Zander in einen Hechtsee setzen hilft eigentlich auch nicht. Anderseits sollte man auch immer im Auge behalten das es im Verein unterschiedliche Interessen gibt und man manchmal eben auch was unsinniges für die Mitglieder tun sollte. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Pescador (17. November 2019)

Inwiefern der G-Wart von den aktiven Mitgliedern respektiert oder kritisiert wird, mag auch vom Zustand des Gewässers abhängen.
Die Mitglieder wenden sich an den G-Wart mit "wir fangen nichts!" und stellen möglicherweise absurde Besatzforderungen.
Oft leider die Folge jahrelanger Fehlbewirtschaftung und somit einer gestörten Nahrungskette und eines nicht ausgewogenen Fischbestandes.
Wir haben bspw. hier am Niederrhein etliche alte Kiesgruben die mit jahrzehntelangem massiven Zuchtkarpfenbesatz kaputt gewirtschaftet wurden ...
Und es dauert ewig, solche Gewässer in weitgehend gesunde Ökosysteme zurückzuführen.

Daher ist es so wichtig dass die Vereine ihre Besatzpolitik fachlich sinnvoll gestalten. Sprich, G-Warte ausbilden lassen oder Fischereiberater hinzu ziehen.


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2019)

hallo,



Pescador schrieb:


> die mit jahrzehntelangem massiven Zuchtkarpfenbesatz kaputt gewirtschaftet wurden



Wenn z.B. in Gewässer jedes mehrere Zentner K3/ha  eingebracht würden, man dafür aber kaum Schleien finge, und die auch nur selten größer als 30cm, würde ich das auch so sehen.

Allerdings kann der Gewässerwart an solchen Zuständen allein auch nichts ändern. Da müsste schon die Vereinsführung mitziehen und ein größerer Teil der Mitglieder auch.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. November 2019)

Wie zeigt sich denn ein durch Zuchtkarpfen ruiniertes Gewässer? Wie hoch ist dabei der Karpfenbestand?

Frage deshalb, weil Kormorane und Welse, sowie Grundeln auch einen großen Tribut fordern.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wie zeigt sich denn ein durch Zuchtkarpfen ruiniertes Gewässer? Wie hoch ist dabei der Karpfenbestand?


Ein durch Zuchtkarpfen ruiniertes Gewässer erkennt man an der Wasserfärbung und am Weißfischbestand. Kleinere stehende Gewässer ohne Zufluss und besonders nicht mehr aktive Baggerseen sollten relativ klares Wasser haben, falls es trüb ist, dann nur zeitweise durch Algenblüten oder Kalk (grün, weißlich oder türkis). Gewässer mit zu hohem Karpfenbestand sind lehmig braun durch aufgewirbeltes Sediment.
Der Weißfischbestand ist dann dünner und artenärmer.


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. November 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Inwiefern der G-Wart von den aktiven Mitgliedern respektiert oder kritisiert wird, mag auch vom Zustand des Gewässers abhängen.
> Die Mitglieder wenden sich an den G-Wart mit "wir fangen nichts!" und stellen möglicherweise absurde Besatzforderungen.
> Oft leider die Folge jahrelanger Fehlbewirtschaftung und somit einer gestörten Nahrungskette und eines nicht ausgewogenen Fischbestandes.
> Wir haben bspw. hier am Niederrhein etliche alte Kiesgruben die mit jahrzehntelangem massiven Zuchtkarpfenbesatz kaputt gewirtschaftet wurden ...
> ...



Jetzt musste ich doch einwenig kichern. Also der letzte der von uns in Albaum war, war jetzt nicht so begeistert von dem was da so vermittelt wurde. Das entsprach nämlich nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand. Wir kommen zum Glück mit UFB und Fischereiberater gut klar uns sind aber fälle bekannt wo in anderen Bezirken echt dumme Vorschläge kommen.


----------



## Pescador (17. November 2019)

@rheinfischer70  In einem anderen Thread wurde deine Frage schon mal recht gut beantwortet:

(Anmerkung: das folgende Zitat bezieht sich auf Großkarpfen.
In der Praxis aber nicht nur das, da sich nach jahrzehntelangem Besatz mit Zuchtkarpfen ja neben anderen Wachstumsstadien immer Großkarpfen im See befinden. Bekanntlich besteht oft keine Verwertungsabsicht und die Tiere verbleiben im Gewässer und der Nachbesatz kommt hinzu ...)



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*
> 
> Zum Einfluß benthivorer Cypriniden auf die Gewässergüte gibt es reichlich Literatur. Speziell der Karpfen spielt dabei wohl die größte Rolle, da er in Deutschland in vielen Gewässern übermäßig besetzt wird/ wurde und sich aufgrund der heutigen C&R-Praxis (die Angelpresse gibt es vor) die Bestände an Großkarpfen in den Gewässern akkumulieren.
> Insbesondere der Effekt der Nährstoffrücklösung aus dem Substrat (durchs Aufwühlen werden im Sediment abeglagerte Nährstoffe wieder in den Kreislauf zurückgebracht) wirkt sich dabei äußerst negativ auf das Ökosystem See aus. Denn zunächst einmal sind plötzlich übermäßige Mengen an Nährstoffen frei. Diese werden recht schnell durch Phytoplankton gebunden und es entsteht zusammen mit den Schwebeteilchen eine starke Gewässertrübung. In Folge dessen reduziert sich der Lichteinfall ins Gewässer und beeinträchtigt damit das Pflanzenwachstum (denn ohne Licht keine Photosynthese). Hinzu kommt, dass viele Pflanzen auch direkt, also mechanisch, durch die Fraßaktivitäten der Karpfen geschädigt werden. Zum einen werden sie beim Wühlen ganz einfach ausgerupft oder abgerissen, zum anderen werden sie teilweise (v.a. Armleuchteralgen) auch direkt mitgefressen, da auf ihnen sehr viel Nahrung siedelt (Jungmuscheln, Schnecken, etc.).
> ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. November 2019)

Interessante Info. Der Fehlbesatz muss ja gigantisch sein.
Dankeschön


----------



## Laichzeit (17. November 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Interessante Info. Der Fehlbesatz muss ja gigantisch sein.
> Dankeschön


Das macht sich u.U. relativ früh bemerkbar, hängt aber sehr vom Gewässer ab. In wirklich klaren Baggerseen reichen die Pflanzenbestände, vor allem die Armleuchteralgen bis unter 10 Meter Wassertiefe und in dem Bereich sind die Pflanzen extrem anfällig auf erhöhte Wassertrübung.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. November 2019)

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir wieder ein. Weiß jemand, was aus FoolishFarmer geworden ist. Er hat damals das Board sehr bereichert. Hat er ein neues Pseudonym?


----------



## jkc (18. November 2019)

Zuletzt online vor 5 Jahren.

https://www.anglerboard.de/members/foolishfarmer.3921/

Denke nicht, dass er noch aktiv hier ist wüsste keinen Grund warum er einen nutzen sollte und Alts sind soweit ich weiß auch nicht erlaubt?

Die im Profil hinterlegte Seite ist auch offline.


Grüße JK


----------



## Pescador (18. November 2019)

Ja, schade. Leute die fachlich kompetent und auch bereit sind hier etwas zu vermitteln, kann es ja nicht genug geben ...


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2019)

Hallo,



Pescador schrieb:


> Leute die fachlich kompetent und auch bereit sind hier etwas zu vermitteln, kann es ja nicht genug geben



Da stimme ich zu.

Bleibt die Frage, ob hier auch genügend Leute mitlesen, die bereit wären, fachlich fundierte Ratschläge anzunehmen und umzusetzen. 

Da hätte ich beim Thema Besatz eher wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Pescador (18. November 2019)

Da stellt sich dann die Frage nach dem Beweggrund für die Passion.
Will ich nur möglichst viele und große Fische drillen oder geht mein Interesse etwas weiter, in dem Verständnis dass wir es bei unseren Gewässern mit sensiblen komplexen Lebensräumen zu tun haben.

Um topic zu bleiben, bezugnehmend auf die Vereinsarbeit:
Ich war mal einige Jahre im Vorstand eines Vereins und resignierte fast an dem Sachverhalt dass viele Mitglieder nahezu völlig verständnislos waren, was Renaturierung und nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung eines Vereinssees anging. Und dass bspw. auch ein "Besatz" mal so aussehen kann, dass lediglich heimische Kleinfische wie Bitterlinge und Moderlieschen besetzt werden.
Und obwohl wir fachlich sehr gute und verständliche Info-Veranstaltungen zu dem Thema durchführten...
Man kann eben nicht erwarten dass jeder Angler es versteht, geschweige denn sich dafür interessiert. Wir können es nur anbieten und uns auf die Kameraden konzentrieren die bereit sind mitzuziehen.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2019)

Hallo,



Pescador schrieb:


> Man kann eben nicht erwarten dass jeder Angler es versteht



Ist in meinem Stammverein ähnlich, zu viele unterschiedliche Einstellungen.

In meinem zweiten Verein, werden nur Neumitglieder aufgenommen, die die Politik und Ziele der Vereinsführung / Gewässerwarte akzeptieren und ggf. auch unterstützen. Da klappt das super.


----------

